

Ask HN: Best way to accept payments online? - jeggers5

I'm launching an App soon that People will hopefully pay for. What is the best way to implement an online payment system? Best as in ease of use, reliability and scalability.
======
dieselz
Ask stripe.com for a beta invite. I recently implemented their billing
solution quickfast. 3.5% + $0.30 on each transaction, but no need for a
merchant account. Get in contact via <http://twitter.com/#!/stripe>

~~~
robflynn
I recommend Stripe as well. I am very happy with the integration process, the
simplicity of the API, as well as their exceptional customer service.

There have been times during all random hours of the day and night when I have
had a question and they have always gotten back to me promptly.

I triggered an error on their website one day and received an e-mail from them
about 10 minutes later telling me a work around to avoid the problem and
letting me know that they were in the process of pushing out a fix. A short
time later I received another e-mail saying the fix was in place.

~~~
jeggers5
Ah ok. I that case I'll try them first :)

~~~
ig1
I wouldn't recommend a payment system that's still in beta. There's lots of
things you can screw up that won't seriously damage your startup, payment
isn't one of them.

I'd recommend starting out with one of the major "easy-to-get-started"
providers like Paypal or 2co and then switch to a merchant account once the
volume of sales make it worthwhile.

~~~
robflynn
That is a good point that I failed to make in my excitement. Thanks for
bringing that up.

------
_THE_PLAGUE
As long as it is not pay-pal. The company I work for, which shall remain
nameless, had much of its staff "cannibalized" by pay-pal. One manager of mine
mentioned to me he turned down an offer from pay-pal because of its total lack
of security, he basically felt it would be unethical to work for pay-pal,
given the total lack of attention to security of people's bank accounts that
it had. So, not sure the answer to this one, but at least, from "inside"
knowledge here, do not use pay-pal.

~~~
jeggers5
Thanks for the Tip :-) will likely go with @stripe then :)

------
satyamag
It depends on which country you are in and what platform you are using I
suppose. If it's in the US then Braintree is a good and easy to setup payment
system. I haven't personally used it but have heard about their ease of setup.
Of course, you could use paypal if you are elsewhere but you might have to
spend some effort setting it up.

~~~
jeggers5
+1, thanks I'll likely use paypal, I'm not in the US.

------
fastspring
You may want to check out FastSpring, which is all-inclusive, enabling you to
focus on building and marketing your app.

